# Hidden Hood Buttons



## Jasra (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,

Recently got a new bike with Di2 9150 and quite like the idea of operating the garmin (screen change) from the buttons on the hoods.

However at the time of picking up the bike these weren't activated and I was informed by the mechanic there have been numerous problems using these, such as bricking the system etc.

Would be interested to know of any real world experience, problems or otherwise with using these.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

No problems. They work fine. This assumes you have the right component to go with it which is the wireless unit.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasra (Apr 30, 2013)

goodboyr said:


> No problems. They work fine. This assumes you have the right component to go with it which is the wireless unit.


Thanks. Actually I'm not sure if I have the wireless unit I'll have to check !


----------



## Jasra (Apr 30, 2013)

Update.

All setup with no issues


----------

